# Hands free poop collector?



## Joenmina1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Big dogs do equal big poop! Is there a pooper scooper that has bags attached to it so the poop can be scooped up at arm's length and deposited in a bag? My Rex likes a particular patch of dirt to do his #2 and I would love to avoid inhaling the pungent aroma first thing in the morning when I reach to pick up by hand (inside bag).
Please share any "best practices" that work for you!
Thanks!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:rofl: well there is this option...
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...136493-omg-humiliating-pootrap-seriously.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/equipment-how-use-where-find/128635-pootrap.html

I just use a shovel, I tried the pooper scooper but it didn't work very well for me


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I use a shovel too


----------



## Pusur (May 31, 2010)

*Close your nose*

Actually you can with training be able to not smell anything. You "close" your nose, a bit like when you are swimming under water, do not breath through your nose, only the mouth. Keep it up to a few seconds after you have closed the disposal bag. This helps


----------



## 4loveofadog (Mar 3, 2010)

this may sound silly, but, it really works.

I use a dust pan that came with a long handle. i put a plastic bag around it, when my pup has to go i just put the dust pan on the ground where he is about to go, he poops, and I wrap up the plastic bag. It's simple, no mess and no flies to buzz around any poop.


----------



## FLyMuSLiMa (Apr 25, 2010)

4loveofadog said:


> this may sound silly, but, it really works.
> 
> I use a dust pan that came with a long handle. i put a plastic bag around it, when my pup has to go i just put the dust pan on the ground where he is about to go, he poops, and I wrap up the plastic bag. It's simple, no mess and no flies to buzz around any poop.


I thought I was the only one who did this! LOL; But I stopped some time ago; it became a hassle when I'm super tired to fumble with the dust pan and wrapping the bag around.... *sigh* SO now I just hold my breath and pick it up...


----------



## onyxboy (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey great idea there. You should come up with something like that and sell it on ebay. Maybe at a spray attached to the handle as you squeeze it, it will then cut out the smell? Just an idea there big guy


----------



## Namara (Jun 10, 2010)

There is actually a pooper scooper out there that you do exactly what you were describing with the dust pan:

The Shapoopie-The ultimate Pooper Scooper - As seen on TV's American Inventor

I guess it was on an episode of Monk. It looks great but 1) I'd never get it out in time to catch anything and 2) I'm not sure if it's big enough for my dog's poo. 

At least it's more portable than a dust pan, lol!


----------



## onyxboy (Jun 6, 2010)

Namara said:


> There is actually a pooper scooper out there that you do exactly what you were describing with the dust pan:
> 
> The Shapoopie-The ultimate Pooper Scooper - As seen on TV's American Inventor
> 
> ...


LOL!:rofl:


----------



## Blitz1203 (Feb 9, 2010)

Namara said:


> There is actually a pooper scooper out there that you do exactly what you were describing with the dust pan:
> 
> The Shapoopie-The ultimate Pooper Scooper - As seen on TV's American Inventor
> 
> ...



Hrm.. does it come in XL lol?

Not sure how Blitz would feel about me sticking that near his butt... I'm also quite sure it isn't big enough for GSD Feces


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Namara said:


> There is actually a pooper scooper out there that you do exactly what you were describing with the dust pan:
> 
> The Shapoopie-The ultimate Pooper Scooper - As seen on TV's American Inventor
> 
> ...


I couldn't use that Shapoopie thing. You see, I have one dog who does, er..."bombing runs." And it would be my luck that somebody with a video camera would post me running behind him with this thing on YouTube. :rofl:


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

You're hand is the ultimate tool... trust the plastic barrier. Insert hand in plastic bag, grab disgusting turd, invert bag, seal and vois la... sealed crap ready for disposal.


----------



## 4loveofadog (Mar 3, 2010)

gee, someone beat me to the punch with this new shapoopie  but, at least with what i use it only cost $1.00 for the dust pan and nothing for the disposable plastic bags, and the dust pan is at least double in size. i think i'll stick with my dust pan.


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

AFter working in a shelter for 8 1/2 years I have no sense of smell left anymore..lolol


----------



## Joenmina1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with this product?
the reviews are iffy.

N2N Poop Patrol Pet Waste Scoop & Bags - Indoor Solutions - Clean Up/Stain & Odor Control - PetSmart


----------

